# Carmine Blades project log



## Ion Raptor (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm slowly building up a Carmine Blades unit, which I'll update whenever I manage to finish a figure. I don't go to any gameshops so this will be purely for show

As soon as the Blood Angels codex came out I painted up a squad Sgt. I need to update the base still



Next came a Death Company Dreadnought and a biker



Then a series of Veterans, most of which were salvaged marines from cruddy ebay buys. I tried to cover as many flaws as possible






Finally a Librarian


----------



## Mdauben (May 18, 2014)

Beautiful work on those Marines! The red paint job is just great and I really love the pose on the biker. Realy gives the figure a lot of character. 

I'll have to keep my eye on this plog. 

From a Galaxy far, far away...


----------

